# SceneGrinder vs BRPG vs FG



## rcrew

Has anyone here had any experience with a new VTT called SceneGrinder? It's at http://www.scenegrinder.com and I'm basically trying to pick between it, BRPG (Battlegrounds Home) and Fantasy Grounds (Fantasy Grounds :: The Virtual Tabletop for Pen & Paper Roleplaying Games).

SceneGrinder appears to be bleeding brand new... a little scary... but they got some cool features (like lights and walls) and is web-based. BRPG and FG are stand alones (I think.)

I like the lights and walls, but my main attraction to SG is that it seems like it would support my Hero System game as well as my D&D game... and the whole thing about the game always online is also cool.

Has anyone here compared these?


----------



## Nytmare

You had my attention till I got to the subscription fees.


----------



## rcrew

Nytmare said:


> You had my attention till I got to the subscription fees.



Um... it's 3 bucks, dude, if you're talking about SG. Less if you spot for a year I think. I spend more on chips for a game night, so that's not my real deciding issue.

For SG, my concern is just that they're really new. I can't find them in any comparison charts.


----------



## Nytmare

What I saw did not strike me as something worth 3 bucks a month, or 30 a year.  Granted I've got a real world game, where _needing_ to play online is something that might happen once or twice a year, but a subscription doesn't feel right for what's being offered.  

A free download with a donation that unlocks functionality, maybe I'd do.  A flat cost with the ability to host if need be, sure.  But the site isn't finished yet, the community does not yet exist, and the teasers for things to come are a bunch of extra bits and pieces that not only don't exist yet, but they're expecting you to pay for them when they get around to inventing them.

All of that added up together makes me think that it's more gamble than it's worth.

It looks neat.  It's something I wouldn't mind poking around with to see what I can get it to do.  But I'd rather eat the bag of chips.


----------



## DMFTodd

If lights and walls got your attention, then you might also check out Maptools. Same features, free, framework for the Hero system (fairly certain).


----------



## heruca

rcrew said:


> Um... it's 3 bucks, dude, if you're talking about SG. Less if you spot for a year I think. I spend more on chips for a game night, so that's not my real deciding issue.




In my experience, RPG players tend to absolutely *hate* subscription-based offerings, unless WotC is behind it.

Three dollars a month doesn't sound like much, but it adds up. In just one year, a subscriber to SG would already have spent more than the purchase price of just about any commercial VT (exception: the full version of Fantasy Grounds costs $40). Player clients for most commercial VTs are usually priced around $15-$20, which equates to a mere 5-6 months of an SG subscription.



rcrew said:


> For SG, my concern is just that they're really new. I can't find them in any comparison charts.




That's a valid concern. Until you signed up on these forums to mention SG, I hadn't heard of SG either, and I'm a person who is always on the lookout for new VTs, since I maintain a comprehensive list of virtual tabletop software for RPGs. Thanks to the link you provided, I've added Scene Grinder to the list.

I tried Googling for more info on SG, but it appears that the developers have not actively advertised/marketed this endeavor in any way. Which makes me wonder if this is ready to use or if it's still in development.

Since your posts here have probably been directly and indirectly responsible for most of the hits on their website, perhaps you could ask the developers for a free 1-month subscription, so that you can evaluate SG and make an informed comparison with the other VTs (which all have free demos available).


----------



## rcrew

heruca, that's the best advice. My girlfriend pointed out (yes... I play DnD and I have a girlfriend... go figure) that its just 3 dollars and I can always cancel it, so I joined.

After about two hours I got an email from one of their staff asking what I thought and offering to help. Apparently their official release date wasn't supposed to be until the 15th. But they finished their go live stuff a couple weeks ago and were just sitting around, so they just started quietly talking about it. They were mentioned on twitter which is how found them.

I told the staff guy they should post on this forum so people could ask questions and they could get more attention.

I'm putting my campaign together so I'll have more opinions over the next few days. I really really WANT this one to work because I love the idea of the game being there all the time so we can all keep the game going on lunches or whatever. I was bummed it didn't work on my iphone so I asked about that, too. They said iphone and ipad will be available in the next 2 to 3 weeks. (That'll be the day I go buy my iPad.)

About the cost. None in my group really care about it. We get more value out of RPG gaming then WoW, so as long as the sub is less that what I pay them I'm not really caring. I'll pass along that they should offer a free trial.

I'll post on what I find out. THANK YOU for the advice.


----------



## jholmes

Hey there... I'm the president at Verdigre, Inc. and we made SceneGrinder.

I was informed a little while ago that I need to drop and and say a few words.  Thank you rcrew for letting us know and for the kind optimism.

First of all... let me just say I have a serious bone to pick with heruca. it is specifically this...

... you have gone and outclassed me. My hat is off to you. Bravo.

Listing SG on your site like that was just flat out classy.  THANK YOU. I've come across your posts a few times over the months on various forums, and I have always been impressed with how fair and professional you are.

BRPG is a fantastic program.

So, since I missed the first chance to make the classy move, if you'll permit me, hercula, I'd like to reciprocate by taking the second. May I instruct the guys to place a link and blurb about BRPG on our resources page? Since we're new, our link isn't as valuable as yours, but we have a number of SEO and marketing campaigns rolling out in waves over the next 8 weeks.

Again, thank you.
Jerry


----------



## jholmes

SceneGrinder now has a 30 day free trial in addition to the original 3 months free with the year subscription.


----------



## Nytmare

jholmes said:


> scenegrinder now has a 30 day free trial in addition to the original 3 months free with the year subscription.




**ding**


----------



## jholmes

SceneGrinder now has two new features...

Campaign Builder Wiki. Each campaign gets its own website and wiki. Build out your game world wiki style, but unlike an ordinary wiki, your wiki pages integrate with the actual virtual table top.

Each game or campaign now has its own private forum


----------



## SceneGrinder

Hello community - we are so happy to be back! 
SceneGrinder, a fully hosted Virtual Tabletop for Role Playing Games, premiers with 3D maps, multiple viewpoints (including first person) and support for any tabletop RPG. In addition to being fully hosted, with no software to install or download, SceneGrinder looks beautiful on mobile devices and desktops alike.  Your campaign is always there, ready for game masters and players to jump in at any time. Changes appear to all players in real-time… character locations, stats, notes, and inventory... anything really. Game masters can assign any non-player-character to any user, making them a player-character.
Join in on our pre-launch mode! 2021!


----------

